# Question about amines for synthesis of 1-phenyl-2-nitropropene?



## tucosalamanca (Jun 24, 2022)

I have been looking up ways to make chemicals listed below. i see it is possible to use different amines, but maybe first of all: is there any correlation between the different amines and yields? and is it possible to replace by any other primary amine that is not listed in this thread? 

and second question does any one here know how to make any of them? or even better has anyone here ever made them? 

as i understand : Cyclohexylamine - the main route being the complete hydrogenation of aniline using some cobalt- or nickel-based catalysts. how could this be done?

as i understand : N-Butylamine -It is produced by the reaction of ammonia and alcohols over aluminim oxide. How does this work?

There is a frustrating number of sites that "explaines" the synthesis, but it does realy not explain shit. it lists the reagents and some show the calculations of the reaction scheme. so as a last resort i have been going through different forums, and even sent a e-mail to my old collage chemical teacher to ask. and thus far, no one knows? hoping someone in here have the answer tho? thank you in advance


----------



## Mclssmxxl

I can’t speak for the synthesis of amines, but the main driver of yield, if adequate catalyst is present,a primary amine that you know 100% catalyzez the reaction(the 2 listed by you) is removal of water.
Simply put the reaction is reversible and the more water you take out of the system the more you push the reaction towards making more of the styrene.Without taking out the water made in the reaction the maximum theoretical yield is 50%.
As far as I know, at least.If any big dawgs know otherwise please chime im.


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

Why synthesize these amines?

They are easily accessible, it is easier to buy ready-made catalysts for the Henry reaction.

If there are difficulties with cyclohexylamine or butylamine, then anhydrous ammonium acetate can be used.


----------

